# After it seems like a endless wait



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

FYI-
Sandusky Shoreline is up to 59.6 * and last night towards sunset I started to catch some male Crappies. Seems like I waited forever for this event, but that's the human in me. The bite came casting 1/32oz pony jig heads with a clear blue sparkle 1 inch grub attached. The bite never started till about 7:30 p.m. and they were out about 20 feet off the shoreline in about 6 feet of water. 
I figure about 2 to 3 more degrees and they will really pick up.
The one suprise I had was for the most part I catch a few SM Bass while fishing for crappies , but last night they were everywhere I was throwing jigs and these "FootBalls" sure looked healthy. 
At dark I ended with 11 male Crappies and C&R 9 SM Bass. Sure is something how a increase in water temps raises not only the fish , but humans.
Now I did return this morning and temp had dropped to 56.5 and the bite was hard to get some takers, but with the warming it's just a matter of days for the Sandusky Area and crappies.
Tight Lines,
JimG


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Great Post Jim...i got all my stuff now...i will have to come down and hit it with you.

Mitch


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

it is about time for the best fishing of the year for most species!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

this time of year rocks!


----------

